# Can I transfer a Dell 8300 to Nemesis case?



## LucidRogue (Mar 9, 2011)

Is it possible? I've heard yes from some and absolutlely not from others. Need a definative answer. This case didn't come with a set of instructions. 

Thanks to all


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Your Dimension 8300 uses a Dell proprietary design and is not compatible with standard ATX cases, I am sorry.

(It is the black and beige tower that opens like a book, no?)


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

The 8300 looks like a standard atx case to me , even the power supply. The case opens like a book but still looks normal.

You have problems with front panel connectors but it should work I think.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Standard ATX case. Manuals can be found here:

Documentation


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

emosun said:


> The 8300 looks like a standard atx case to me , even the power supply. The case opens like a book but still looks normal.
> 
> You have problems with front panel connectors but it should work I think.


I have worked on quite a few of these. They are not standard ATX, unfortunately. They look as though they will fit in a standard case. The smaller Dimension computers of that era use a standard micro ATX motherboard. 

And yes, the front power connectors will be rough. They connect to a board via ribbon cable and then split to the front USB, Sound and Power/LEDs.


----------

